
Ask HN: What term/concept should I learn next? (creating software, need help) - warriorkitty
Every day I have about 2 hours of free time to learn something new. Problem is, when I start searching for something new, I immediately lose myself in a big number of topics I&#x27;m interested in.<p>After 2 hours, I read about 10 topics and after 2 days I can&#x27;t remember most of it.<p>I would like to create my own software with a list of groups and a list of concepts&#x2F;topics in those groups where I would randomly get a topic&#x2F;concept and a list of links to read.<p>For example:<p>Algorithms<p>- sequence search<p>- graph search<p>Compiler theory<p>- top-down parsing<p>- distributed processing<p>So, once a day I would open my software, choose a list of groups and get a random topic.<p>I need HN to start with a list of groups and topics that are interesting so I can publish this application and maybe we can all learn new things.<p>Also, there could be a topic linked to the randomly chosen topic which will say &quot;If you don&#x27;t understand merge sort, try with bubble sort.&quot; with a link to bubble sort.<p>What do you think?
======
viraptor
Sounds like an app version of
[https://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/](https://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/)

There's not much regarding explanations there, but as a list of connected
concepts (most pages have "see also"), it's really good.

The idea is interesting. I would be tempted to try it if the price wasn't
high.

~~~
warriorkitty
Great! Also, thank you for a previous link (which is amazing) - I don't know
why you deleted the comment.

This would be great only if they are grouped by topic.

What price? It would be free and open source.

~~~
viraptor
I was distracted while reading the post and though you were looking for
resources to learn yourself. I didn't think my response matched what you asked
:)

For the record the link was to [http://rosalind.info/problems/tree-
view/](http://rosalind.info/problems/tree-view/) which is a good way to learn
both graph algorithms and bioinformatics in one go.

